# magged my 500L



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

Finally magged my 500L last night. I will let you all know if anythng changes. prior to magging, I was constistant at 75yds with 4 oz on my 10' jarvis walker rated to 4 oz. Still using the same rod, and more weight, I am hoping to break the 100yd mark. going to the same football field as b4(jsut to keep everything consistant). I will post my results later this weekend.
anyone else ever mag one of the older penns, or any other reel for that matter? Did it improve your distance significantly? Just a little? Not at all? 

Todd


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Good Luck! Still I feel the rod is to light for the reel. And come to think of it I rarely threw less th 6oz + bait with my Jigmaster. It should be better or easier. The next step would be to replase the bushings with bearings.


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

Yeah Digger,

I am looking into upgrading the rod, but the funds are not there yet ..in the process of building a house and I think the wife would kill me if I got another rod. For some reason, she just doesn't see the value in having a good assortment of rods and reels.  you never threw less that 6+? So i should probably only use the 6500 abu when using less than that and use the 500L when throwing 8n b8? 

Finally, where can i get the bushings switched out to bearings?

todd


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Go to the HO*

Hatteras Outfitters works on reels...

http://www.hatterasoutfitters.com/


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The rod I used it on for 20+ years will not load with less than 6OZ. 4 oz and you don't know it's there. I did have it on the Sealine-X for a while but it did not balance well and I never measured a cast on the sealine-x.


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

cool digger,

doesn't look like I will be getting a sealine-x to match it with.


----------



## Newcaster (Dec 6, 2003)

Here is a couple of "How to" articles I did a while back on reel magging
Magging a Penn Senator reel 

Magging a Penn GS reel


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

well, I didn't make it out to cast this weekend, but did a freespin test. with the line slapping on the stablizer bars ( didn't have it tied down with a rubberband) i had a 15 second spin time. after putting 3 magnets in, spin time went to 3 seconds. Gonna get out soon and try different things, see how many is best for my abilities.

todd


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*bassn*

The Sealine-X is a nice rod. It just won't handle more than 4 oz. I had two 12 footers, I sold one. I will be using the other as a lure rod.


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

Finally got to throw the 500L with the new mags. I had three, but took one out b4 ever throwing it. the rod was only rated to 4 but I had to throw 8 to hold. two magnets, tooooo much. went to one, still seemed like it was holding back. I will try it with 4 bc I know exactly what it will do on grass with that and no mags. will post that later. Just to let you all know who want to slow things down but are not that mechanically inclined, well the 500l is about the easiest thing I have ever done. I really don't know a handle from a thumb bar, but this was very easy. I appreciate the info you all gave me at the beginning. (My next job is to try to service them myself.  )

todd


----------



## shogun (Jan 24, 2003)

What pound test and what kind of line are you using?
I also have a 500L that I recently magged w/8 quarter inch magnets. I tried throwing a 5 oz lead w/50lb test Spiderwire Fusion & I still had a hard time preventing birds nests.


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

I have 25# big game. thinking about going lighter, but heard that I could get the line caught in the side of the spool and the casing. I have 50 power pro on my 6500c3 and it casts pretty well. but when I up the weight, it will sometimes dig into the spool and snap the line at the beginning of the cast. Personally thinking about going back to mono on my conventionals.

I don't know what kind of magnets you are using, but if you are using rare earth magnets, I can't imagine that 8 wouldn't stop it.

todd


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Hi Todd,

As I understand it, the brakes on a Jigmaster are good up to 30# line. I don't know how that relates to the actual drag.

I have found Jigmaster size reels to cast best with 40# mono.
(500L, 505 HS, GS 555, Newell 338). This is due to the spool diameter diminishing at a faster rate. The line I typically use is 40# in Big Game, Maxima, and Ande. All in .024" diameter.

The sinkers I use are mostly in the 6 to 8 ounce range and sometimes as small as 150 grams.

About the best I have cast with a Jigmaster and 12' Ugly Stick is around 120-125 yards. Moving up to a GS 555 and a 14' 4" Cono-flex, my best cast was 160 yards. I am neither big or strong, just a little old and somewhat determined.

You should be able to adjust your cast using only oil/lube. 
Although I have never used fixed magnets, I find adjustable magnets beneficial. You can use specific oil to get approximately your desired reel speed, then adjust the magnet for fine tuning. I recently acquired a GS 555 mag and find it useful and friendly to cast. Adjustable magnets also allow you to compensate for temperture and wind conditions.

Hope this helps,
Don B


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*mags*

One benefit people seem to overlook is that you can allways use light oil with a maged reel,and the cold or heat dosen't matter the reel cast the same.It's much easier to adjust to wind changes also.....If you can walk up to the point in the dark,with the wind blowing straight in your face,and know that you can hit your reel as hard as you can right into the teeth of it all without worry of blowing up you are on the right track...hang in there.


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

Thanks Don,

I'm going to try that 40# big game with and without magnets. I will let you know how it goes.

todd


----------

